# Dog Food Company Customer Service



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

*How Important is your dog food 
**company's Customer Service?
*

I am struggling at the moment because I Love Canine Caviar and 
how great Riley is doing on it but their Customer Service really Sucks!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Customer service is deff a deal breaker for me. And they should know that without your support,they wouldnt have a job!!!! Good to know who is out there!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Customer service didn't use to matter to much to me, now it does. With all the recalls and everything, I look for a customer service that is honest and answers my questions. Fromm does this for me, and I've sent them some pretty off the wall requests, they continue to humor me. 

Honestly with all the stuff going down with dog food, customer service is going to continue to be a very big deal.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

shellbeme said:


> Customer service didn't use to matter to much to me, now it does. With all the recalls and everything, I look for a customer service that is honest and answers my questions. Fromm does this for me, and I've sent them some pretty off the wall requests, they continue to humor me.
> 
> Honestly with all the stuff going down with dog food, customer service is going to continue to be a very big deal.


Customer service is very important to me and Fromm's has excellent customer service, no matter what the question they get back to you in a timely manner with an answer. :thumbsup:


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Wanted to bump this thread to see if I got any new responses.

I'm still feeding canine caviar but still having issues with their customer service. 

I see that Orijen has taken the potato out of the original, six-fish and regional red formulas. I bought a starter bag of the six-fish last night which I fed last night and this morning. I sent an email to their customer service and it was answered immediately and to my satisfaction. 

I would love to find a food where I feel confident about the company, who answer my questions and where I don't get the run around from their Reps. 

Still thinking of a Grain Free FROMM but they seem very ingredient heavy. 
I Love FROMM as a company and have had nothing but excellent experience with their customer service.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What was wrong with their CS? I order from chewy.com and haven't had a problem with the canine caviar -just wondering what the issue was?


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Once I bought Ace some Paul newmans treats that he totally turned his nose up at. Well of course being a food type product I guess Kroger would t let me swap or return them. I nicely told the company any you would not believe the package that showed up at my door. I thought I may get a coupon or two. Oh no. I got like literally 30 full size items from them. I still haven't open them all. Her name was Peggy last name started with a W. she was awesome. That is customer service to me.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> What was wrong with their CS? I order from chewy.com and haven't had a problem with the canine caviar -just wondering what the issue was?


This was just the 1st out of a few....

I had had some questions for Canine Caviar due to some information I had been given from one of the stores that carry it. Since they wouldn't respond to my emails I posted my concerns and questions on their facebook page. 

There was a conversation going between three of us and after all was said and done, they Deleted all of the Posting and conversation. The store was actually following the Post and emailed me asking if I had deleted it. I had not and didn't even know that they had. 

I then posted asking them if they had deleted that conversation and they lied and said: NO! They kept insisting that I call them or send an email. They then deleted that Post, as well.

Come To find out they had lied in the beginning and they actually admitted they had deleted them because they did not want to alert any of their customers...

They do not look like to put anything in writing and insist on calling the one 800-number instead. I have emailed them and I know of some other people who have sent them an email will no reply.

As the manager of the store emailed me:
[I told my assistant manager that “They are idiots who just so happen to make a phenomenal food that’s easy to digest”]


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

They are now having an issue with the bags of wild ocean in DC. 
Riley was at the emergency vet ... Friendship Hospital for animals , on Thursday you too huge red hives!!

CC rep. Not being helpful whatsoever!!!!


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

So I'm looking for a food with a reputable customer service.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

I emailed pics of Ry all red and all the rep says is he needs to switch to special needs..... And to call the 1 800 no to find a better formula. 

Nothing about sending them info. On the bag or anything.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh gosh. I was going to try that one next since you are suppose to rotate proteins. I haven't had a problem in fact since being on it Zach is not scratching all the time and his poops are normal. He had been on a prescription one and that didn't even help.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Oh gosh. I was going to try that one next since you are suppose to rotate proteins. I haven't had a problem in fact since being on it Zach is not scratching all the time and his poops are normal. He had been on a prescription one and that didn't even help.


Yeah..... Honestly I am Really Torn!!
Riley does so well on it... He's even on their testimonial page!!

I immediately stopped that bag and ordered more off chewy which arrived on Saturday. But the more I think about it maybe I should try and switch to something else altogether. 

What would you do????
Should I just stick with them and ignore their awful customer service????


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

I checked with chewy and I can send the two bags that for free..... ?!?!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am not going to switch yet. They are doing so well on the pearl millet one. Of course if they have some kind of recall then I would. If I were you given the hives, they probably shouldn't stay on it or at least not the wild ocean one.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> I am not going to switch yet. They are doing so well on the pearl millet one. Of course if they have some kind of recall then I would. If I were you given the hives, they probably shouldn't stay on it or at least not the wild ocean one.


Yeah.... I am going to research a little more. I switched him to the six-fish Orijen. Will see how he does with that. 

I hate the food issue. Perhaps I should just look into home cooking.. UUGGHH


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> I am not going to switch yet. They are doing so well on the pearl millet one. Of course if they have some kind of recall then I would. If I were you given the hives, they probably shouldn't stay on it or at least not the wild ocean one.



I took both bags of Orijen and CC last night and did a comparison of ingredients, guaranteed analysis and other things... The Orijen definitely looks a little better in my eyes and is about the same price where I get it. I switched him cold turkey night before last and poops have been Fine... Soooo Excited to get him back on this food. :chili:

I Love how Champion has one big plant and takes care of everything right there. CC was having issues last year outsourcing the Duck causing there to be no open-sky for months and they have been saying Buffalo was Coming for over a year now!! I know they went through plant moves, etc. last year also.


----------

